# wanted imac g3 info



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

I have got the g3 imac up and running, but am unsure of what does what (used to using xp and vista) Has any one got a guide of what does?? or know on the net where I can find one please.
Thanks in advance


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh yes I also forgot to ask about connecting to the net. I use bt home hub for all my other laptops can I use the hub for the imac?? if so how?? in other words which cable and port do I use or can I connect wireless if a use a usb wireless router???

many thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, I need to know what version of Mac OS it is running, and cpu speed and ram, as well as hard dirve space and disk drive. Goto the apple in the upper left and select about this Mac. It will give us some if not all the info I seek.


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

It is using os 9.2, processer is power pc G3, speed is 350 mhz, disk cahce is 2048k, virtual memory is 65 mb, built in memory is 64mb, hope is helps not certain where to find the disk space as when I clicked on the apple is did not show about this mac!!. Also I am finding that( now managed to connect to net!!!) lots of web sites do not support this browser, so am finding it hard to view stuff, what browser can I update to??? tried safari but could not find the link, also looked at firefox but tat said it did not support this version of os, please help.

Thanks once again


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is the problem you are going to face, there is so little for software that will run on that iMac because of how old it is. iCab is the only web browser that has an updated browser for OS 9. You can always goto pure-mac to look at other knds of software that you may find useful. Just make sure to mind the icons that tell you that the software will run OS 8/9 PPC Native. You can upgrade this iMac to OS X 10.3, but you need to max the ram out before you do, as well as get at least a 40gig hard drive. Apple had to iMacs with 350mhz cpus in them. You can goto this site and see if you can figure out which one it is.


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

It is the indigo from summer 2000, I had a look a pure-mac to see if I could find a antivirus programme, but it appears that the ones on there are not for the imac's os, is there one you can recomend?? also a firewall, and I know I am asking alot, but is there any sort of office software which will run on the mac?? 

Thanks in advance.:smile:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, because it is a mac, you don't need to worry about antivirus software. as for firewall, as long as you don't turn on file sharing or web sharing there will not be anything open. as for office software for os 9, appleworks 6 was pretty much it. there may of been an old version of ms office or works that worked. if you goto os x, then there is neooffice (open office) as well as iwork, and ms office. you should be able to find a copy of appleworks 6 on ebay, as i think that it will be your best software choice.


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok thanks for that,
I have connected to the net via the ethernet port, but this seems to have caused problems with my phone line and laptops. What happens is the lap tops can not connect to certain websites even with the mac turned off, the phone line is crackly again with the mac turned off. With the mac turned on the internet appears to be slow and again you cannot get on to certain web sites. Any ideas??

Thanks in advance


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

are you using a router, or just a hub?


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

Just a hub, but I have found that if I unplug the ethernet cable from the mac when not in use everything appears to work fine.


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

Imac G3 manuals can be downloaded from:

http://www.apple.com/support/manuals/imac/index_1.html

Regards,

Nick


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What you need is a router. the hub just passes signals through, where a router, well, routes the network traffic, so what is happening is that the mac may be ending up with the same network address as something else, and is causing the faults.


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

Nick, thanks for the info on where to find the manuals.ray:
I have checked on the hub manager and the mac has a different ip address to the other four computers which all connect wireless.


----------



## gordsboyroy (Nov 7, 2007)

elvis said:


> It is the indigo from summer 2000, I had a look a pure-mac to see if I could find a antivirus programme, but it appears that the ones on there are not for the imac's os, is there one you can recomend?? also a firewall, and I know I am asking alot, but is there any sort of office software which will run on the mac??
> 
> Thanks in advance.:smile:


I have Office 98 for the Mac running on OS9 machines


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

Have tried the icab browser, but it just kept frezeing the computer up. So has any one got another browser that can be used on a g3 imac please. Also I want to use a peer to peer client, had a look at limewire and they did an older version for the imac, downloaded it but I could not get it to run.
And finaly how do you clear the browsing history??? also are there things like disk clean up etc as on xp and vista.

Thanks


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

downloaded the mac user guides, but went I went to open them it could not find the programme to do so. I am begining to think that it may need resetting to factory settings but am not sure on that. What do others think I should do??


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

HI,

Acrobat Reader is required to view PDF documents. Download the free OS 9 version from here:

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html?promoid=BONRM

Select the OS9.1 version from the drop down menu on this page and download.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

as for peer to peer (limeware), per forum rules, you will not get any help here. as for other browsers, there are several, pure-mac.com lists many of them. but because they are not updated, they will not load many of today's web sites. but i have seen that the newest version on netscape or ie that runs under os 9 do the best of the out of date browsers.


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok thanks Nick.

Sinclair, sorry about the peer to peer I forgot about that. You mentioned about netscape and ie where do I find them?? Also is there any other office type programme for the mac??? I do not have office 98, only 2007. Looked on pure-mac but could not seem to find any thing, most of the stuff on there appears to be for a higher os than mine. As I asked earlier is there any way to clean up the hd as on xp/vista??

Many thanks


----------



## Nikki Hubbart (Jan 20, 2008)

Go to the Apple.com-Mac site for good instructions, called "switch 101" which will assist you in the transition from pc to Mac. This is an excellent support site.
Here is a link: 
http://www.apple.com/support/switch101/ 
Once you start getting used to the Mac . . . you will love it and won't ever want to change!


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

Tried to download the adobe reader for the mac, it just did not download, same thing with netscape version 7 any ideas please.


----------

